# bash: ./setup: /bin/sh: bad interpreter: Permission denied

## linuxino

Salve ieri ho messo un post su oracle sql!!

Ho scaricato i file di installazione di oracle e ho fatto partire l'installazione  pero' una volta dato il comando di installazione runinstaller ho ricevuto il seguente messaggio di errore (sia da root che da utente)

$ ./runInstaller

bash: ./runInstaller: /bin/bash: bad interpreter: Permission denied

ho pero' lasciato perdere infatti sapevo che oracle da un sacco di problemi di installazione!!

O quindi scaricato una versione di prova di Sybase

http://www.sybase.com/detail_list_multi/1,6902,11662,00.html?dynamic_query_yn=N&dropdown_product=1255

questo si installa col comando setup ma indovinate un pò

$ ./setup

bash: ./setup: /bin/sh: bad interpreter: Permission denied

(sempre sia da root che da utente!)

cosa sto sbagliando?

Grazie

----------

## cerri

Fai:

```
# ls -l /bin/bash

# ls -l /bin/sh
```

e posta il risultato.

----------

## linuxino

# ls -l /bin/bash 

-rwxr-xr-x    1 root     root       640444 Feb 14 14:47 /bin/bash

# ls -l /bin/sh

lrwxrwxrwx    1 root     root            4 Feb 14 14:47 /bin/sh -> bash

----------

## cerri

Ok.

Posta le prime 3 o 4 righe degli script.

----------

## linuxino

Script di Sybase

#!/bin/sh 

#

# WARNING: This software is protected by copyright law and international 

#          treaties. Unauthorized reproduction or distribution of this program,

#          or any portion of it, may result in severe civil and criminal 

#          penalties, and will be prosecuted to the maximum extent possible 

#          under law.

#

DEFAULT_ASANY_INSTALLATION_DIR=/opt/sybase/SYBSsa8

DEFAULT_SHARED_INSTALLATION_DIR=/opt/sybase/shared

DEFAULT_SYBASE_INSTALLATION_DIR=/opt/sybase

initialize_variables() 

/*************************************************************/

Script di oracle

#!/bin/sh

# The environment variable $SRCHOME cannot be set during the installation

unset SRCHOME

# The environment variable $JAVA_HOME cannot be set during the installation

unset JAVA_HOME

# The environment variable $THREADS_FLAG cannot be set during installation

unset THREADS_FLAG

----------

## cerri

Ma gli script sono eseguibili?

----------

## linuxino

ho trovato l'errore la partizione su cui ho scaricato i file era montata in modo che non mi facesse eseguire

chiedo scusa

grazie

----------

## cerri

 :Razz: 

----------

